# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giỗ tổ hùng vương - - uống nước nhớ nguồn!

## langtre

Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương nhằm ngày mùng 10 tháng 3 âm lịch tại Đền Hùng Việt Trì, Phú Thọ. Đây là ngày hội truyền thống của dân tộc nhằm mục đích tưởng nhớ đến công ơn các Vua Hùng đã có công dựng nước. Theo truyền thuyết thì Lạc Long Quân và Âu Cơ được xem như thủy tổ của người Việt, cha mẹ của các Vua Hùng. Ngày dỗ tổ Hùng Vương đã được công nhận là một trong những ngày Quốc lễ của Việt Nam thể hiện rõ đạo lý "uống nước nhớ nguồn" như một tinh thần văn hóa Việt Nam. Bên thềm giỗ tổ Hùng Vương chính thức diễn ra vào ngày 10 tháng 3 âm lịch.




Dân gian có câu: 
" Dù ai đi ngược về xuôi. 
Nhớ ngày giỗ tổ mùng mười tháng ba." 
Ngày giỗ tổ Hùng Vương đã trở thành ngày ngày lễ truyền thống trọng đại của dân tộc. Đền Hùng dựng trên núi Hùng, tại sao 18 đời Hùng Vương lại chỉ có một ngày lễ? tại sao lại là mùng 10 tháng 3 mà không phải là ngày khác? Đây chắc không phải là ngày chọn lựa một cách tình cờ mà có dụng ý, chứa đựng thông điệp nhất định của tổ tiên. Hùng Vương sinh ra từ Mẹ tiên và Cha rồng, tức là đức trời đất đã hàm ngụ ngay từ trong thân mẫu, đến ngày sinh thì được an định vào ngày mùng 10 tháng 3 cùng một ý đất trời lưỡng hợp vì mùng 10 là thập thiên cang chỉ đất trời, còn tháng 3 là cung Dần chỉ đức đất. Tại sao lại lấy cung Dần? bởi vì Dần là con vật mạnh nhất trong thập nhị đệ chi nên có tên là Hùng cùng loài Dần đều hàm ngụ sức mạnh vô biên vì bao quát cả đức trời lẫn đất, nhờ đó mà vượt được hai đợt xiềng xích thường trói buộc tâm trạng con người được chỉ thị bằng cưỡng hành và lợi hành để vươn tới đợt an hành thuộc tâm linh tức vượt đến giai đoạn mà con người không còn làm vì sợ "trời đánh thánh vật" thay vì trục lợi cầu danh mà thấy đáng làm thì làm, đó là đợt độc lập tâm linh. Cần nhìn bao trùm sử tiến trình hóa nhân loại mới nhận ra được rằng phải hùng tráng biết bao mới vươn lên đến đợt tâm linh nọ. Vì thế nói được Hùng Vương là một mẫu mực người tròn đầy viên mãn cũng như cân đối một cách siêu việt. Sự viên mãn còn được thể hiện ở sự hòa hợp đất trời như tích trầu cau nơi ba yếu tố là lá, đá, cây chỉ trời, đất, người hòa hợp nên một chất mới là màu đỏ tươi thắm. Rõ hơn nữa là truyện bánh giày, bánh chưng. Bánh giày tròn chỉ trời, bánh chưng vuông chỉ đất hai đàn chồng lên nhau chỉ một giao hòa mang đậm tính dân gian sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa đất và trời. Sự kết hợp này thể hiện tên gọi đất nước thời sơ khai Văn Lang. Chữ Lang vừa có nghĩa là nước, vừa có nghĩa là người. Vậy Văn là gì? theo nguyên nghĩa Văn chỉ sự giao thoa của trời và đất như được biểu thị bằng cách vẽ lên mình hình rồng chỉ đất mang mẫu áo lông chim chỉ trời. Đối với truyền thông Việt, yếu tố Văn được đề cao vượt bậc bên trên yếu tố võ nên nảy sinh một thứ tôn ti không đâu có đó là sĩ nông công thương. Sĩ đại diện cho Văn, cho trời đất đặt trước nông đại diện cho đất cả hai xoắn xít với nhau trong mối tình tương thân tương trợ, quý trọng những giá trị tinh thần sống theo nhân nghĩa, sống theo tình người đây là tâm linh sử khoa của dân tộc, đó còn là đại cương ý nghĩa ngày dỗ Tổ. Tổ người cũng như Tổ quốc nên cũng được gọi là ngày sinh nhật người và ngày lập quốc xứng đáng cho con người. vì thế ngày dỗ Tổ phải phải phải là một ngày lễ trọng đại nhất của người Việt bất cứ sống nơi nào cũng cần tổ chức để tỏ lòng sâu xa đối với tiên tổ đã xây dựng cho mình một mẫu người, một mẫu nước quý báo như vậy hơn thế nữa mai sau phải mở rộng ngày giỗ Tổ thành tuần lễ giỗ Tổ để sự dỗ được biểu lộ ý nghĩa vươn mãn hơn, tức không chỉ để tỏ lòng tri ân tổ tiên suông, không chỉ tưởng niệm một lúc mà cần nhất phải cố gắng làm phục hoạt lại tinh thần Văn Lang Quốc bằng cách học hỏi và hiện thực để làm sáng tỏ tinh thần đó không những để mình mãi mãi xứng đáng là con Hồng cháu Lạc mà hơn thế nữa để có thể đóng góp cho công cuộc xây dựng hình ảnh đất nước, đó cũng là tâm nguyện của tất cả người con dân tộc Việt.


Với bờ dày hơn 4000 ngàn năm dựng nước và giữ nước từ thời Vua Hùng cho đến hôm nay. Chúng ta tự hào là "Con Rồng Cháu Tiên". 


Để nhớ ơn và nhớ về cội Nguồn dân tộc Việt, khắp mọi miền đất nước tổ chức nhiều hoạt động sự kiện để chào mừng ngày giỗ tổ Hùng Vương 10/03 ÂL. 


Riêng bạn và gia đình của mình thì sao? có kế hoạch vui chơi gì chưa? Khu du lịch Làng Tre Nha Trang với không gian xanh, với con sông Cái huyền hòa, với cánh đồng lúa chín đang vào mùa thu hoạch, với dãy Hòn Thơm in hình non nước, đặc biệt ẩm thực Làng Tre với các món ăn đồng quê gần gũi, thâm tình cùng với sự nhiệt tình, mến khách và ân cần của nhân viên Làng Tre, chắc chắn sẽ đem đến cho Quý khách và người thân những giây phút nghỉ ngơi, thưởng thức ẩm thực và ngày vui sum hợp gia đình thêm đầm ấm và ý nghĩa.


Khu du lịch Làng Tre hân hạnh chào đón và phục vụ quý khách hàng.


Mọi thông tin liên hệ:


Phòng Kinh doanh KDL


Hotline: 0583 893 787 - 0918969909

----------

